# Jack Daniels Sign



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Back in April, my wife's cousin was diagnosed with Stage 4 esophageal cancer. Subsequent testing indicated it had moved into his liver, and there were blood clots.

His family and friends organized a benefit for him that was held yesterday. Sadly, Dwight passed away last Saturday morning. He had a lot of friends and they turned out in droves for the benefit. At last count, the live auction had raised over $47K...and almost $4K for the silent auction. BBQ plates - yes many were sold at $10 each. 450 went out to area businesses on Friday, and probably about that many more at the benefit.

I contributed to the silent auction by making a sign with the Jack Daniels logo carved into it. As far as I know, it is a one of a kind. It turned out pretty nice and drew a lot of attention. Thirteen bids in all, and yes, some were repeat bidders. My wife said she noticed one lady that kept walking over to check out the latest bid. We think she may have been the eventual high bidder.

And the good part is it sold for $240. That made me really happy. But in all honesty, I think it would have sold for more in the live auction, but that wasn't my decision. There were some deep pockets in the crowd.

Here are some pictures of the construction and the auction. It was one of my first efforts with the new CNC. It took me longer to design the project than it did to carve it.

RIP Dwight Cahanin.

Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That sign turned out fantastic Mike ! 

Btw ,I'm very sorry to hear about your relative passing


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A great sign, Mike, for a worthy cause. It is projects like this that made me embrace cnc as a new tool in my workshop. Trying to do that much small text by hand would have been very challenging. Even though it took longer to design than carve, you now have a working file and can replicate the sign easily as needed. Clearly is is a popular item.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice looking sign Mike. 

And my condolences on the loss of your cousin.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

An effort worthy of the cause. Deepest sympathy to all.

Glad you were able to help!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Terrific sign Mike, very sory to hear about your cousin. Very nice they raised all that money. Family needs help and support at times like this.

I'm beginning to understand the appeal of CNC from watching you and Oliver make great things.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice. And if any of you are ever in the area a visit to the distillery is well worth it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Mike.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very well done, Mike, and very sorry to hear about your cousin.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike again sorry for your loss.

Sign turned out great and I agree it might have been better as a live auction item. It did bring good money for the cause and someone got a great sign to hang in their bar.

Like you pointed out it took a lot longer to make the design file than it did to carve and finish the sign and as Oliver pointed out you now have a file you can carve over and over again.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Excellent work Mike, and so sorry for your loss. 

Did your friend have a connection to JD?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very sad story Mike but a great sign.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Tonto1 said:


> Excellent work Mike, and so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Did your friend have a connection to JD?


No. That was my idea. I thought it would look nice hanging on someones wall in their man/woman cave or wherever.

18 inches in diameter, 1 inch thick.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think part of the appeal of CNC might be being able to produce things that don't look home made. And 3D carving, properly kerned lettering and swirls, leaves and embellishments certainly are a big part of that.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great sign for a very worthy cause.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I bet those will be very popular, even more so if you add in special engraving. Something like: 


Official Taster
John Doe

2017 Annual Sipping Event
Have another shot with me!

Or something, you get the idea. Now that you have the program, should be a breeze.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I just remembered - the sign is 24 inches in dia, not 18.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Mike. Beautiful sign for a really worthy cause.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

All evidence points to a man who was respected and liked. Your contribution was a nice tribute. Consolations to family.


----------

